# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  MtkDroidTools  mt65xx

## salihmob

للتعامل مع هذه الفئه لابد من استخدم البرامج التالية  
اولاً 
MtkDroidTool   
خواص البرنامج 
تغيير السيريل  
عمل روت للهاتف  
حفظ ملف _scatter الخاص بالفلاشه  
معرفه بيانات الهاتف      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي

----------


## abdesaadi

عمل رائع

----------


## abdesaadi

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## sam_alshahba

*ماشالله عليك بارك الله بيك*

----------


## hamoo_4.5

بارك الله فيك

----------


## baouia

مشكور على المجهود الجبار الدي تقوم به

----------


## sahali1

merci mon frere pour cet reignesement

----------


## laggari

عمل رائع

----------


## adilofoot

شكرا على المجهود مشاركة جيدة

----------

